# New home construction check list



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Are you talking about a fire station? JAW


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

jawtrs said:


> Are you talking about a fire station? JAW


No, a burn job. Fire restoration/rebuild.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

That makes a lot of sense, "fire home' kind of threw me. I've never done one, sounds messy. The NAHB offers a heck of a good scheduling class for both remodelors and builders
JAW


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Remember to schedule to pay your subs on time or you could find yourself with another fire house:whistling


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

oops


----------



## Insuranceclaims (Aug 31, 2009)

Rodgers&Rodgers said:


> Thanks I have a fire home that i might get the job and I just want to make sure that I dont miss anything.


===================

I am sharing 17 years of experience as a restorer and adjuster.

What does "might" get the job mean? Have you been involved since the date of loss? Have you walked the job site? Do you know the insured? Who are you counting on to get the job? Have you met and walked the job with the adjuster? If you know the insured, maybe I can help you. Don't let the adjuster/carrier intimidate or lead the insured that they have to use their people for certain parts of the job. Fire losses have large profit margins and all should be run through the GC.

Do you have a signed work authorization for insurance losses?

Time is of the essence. The fire is considered the primary loss. Any damage from water to put out the fire, mold growth due to water, delays in addressing the contents is considered secondary damage and can cost more than the primary damage.


Based on your limited inquiries, I see where you might be running into problems before you even get started. Questions:

---Is this an insurance claim and have you every done a fire claim?
---Is this 100% total demo and rebuild or is this a restore and repair?
---Are you dealing with the smoke/fire/water damaged contents, including inventory and pack out and cleaning and pack in?
---If a portion of the house is restorable, are you dealing with the water damage, mold and dry out, plus deodorization?
---Dealing with fire losses is labor intensive if there is mitigation, dry out, and restoration/repairs.

All of these are items to know before you even get started.

If I knew more, I could help you get the job. I never wait for anyone.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Here's a snagging check list for when it's finished.
http://www.brand-newhomes.co.uk/new_home_DIY_snaglist_external.htm


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

griz said:


> SOP on a fire job to squirt the interior framing with Kilz or equiv.


Did one of those this weekend, but it was mold. They do it on fire damage too. They used to use BIN.

It wasn't too much fun for sure.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

One thing I can add to Griz's list, is rough in electric / plumbing before drywall goes up.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Aagggghhhh
Permits
, site setup.(jobsign, silt fence, ect.)
PORTA POTTY
Dumpster
Tree removal
Environmental compliance
Order windows and doors
Escavation
Schedule 
qfoundation inspection
,, Setup.foundation
. Order framing package 
Rough in plumbing
Rough in electrical
Add sleeves
Finish foundation
.foundation inspection
Pour( be there when they do, minimum of 5 sack mix, 5" slump. DON'T LET THEM ADD WATER! unless its like peanut butter in the shuts, then only put in a little in the shute. They might raise bloody he'll but my slabs don't crack.)
wait for.slab to cure
Framing
Setup.framing inspection
Siding, cornice, windows doors fire place
Framing inspection
Masonry
Exterior painting
Roof
Hvac top out
Plumbing top out
Electrical top out
low voltage
Pest treatment
Measure for.cabinets
Drywall
Shower water proofing, pan and tile
Measure for.shower glass
Interior trim
Cabinet install
Measure for countertops
Int paint
Floors
Appliance delivery
Electrical trim out
Plumbing trim out
Hvac trim out
Low voltage trim out
Punch out number 1
Final cleaning
Screens
Exterior grading
Call out dumpster and PORTA POTTY
Yard/ landscaping
Punchout
Hopefully move on to referral

That's really rough. Can't give you a detailed internal schedule, sorry bud. Alot can be done at one time, some can't. Scheduling is critical, as are selections. Scheduling will either make you awesome or a chump. Have your top out done in that order. Electrical can get around anything, hvac and.plumbing can't. Really check it out good because im sure I missed something important, not to mention all the thousands of small chit. Did.it on my phone while watching Swamp Loggers. Love that show. Good luck. JAW


----------

